# Donde encuentro un fototransistor en el proteus?



## irho (Nov 17, 2008)

Donde encuentro un fototransistor en el proteus ya que necesito simular un circuito que posee uno y no se donde encontrar el componente    espero su ayuda y muchas gracias.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 19, 2008)

viene a ser un optoacoplador.
Si lo editas puedes variar los parámetros y ajustarlo a los valores del que quieras.

Si te ha solucionado el problema pulsa el 1 de tu móvil
Si no te lo ha solucionado pulsa el 2

Si tienes más dudas pregunta.
Saludos


----------



## jenrique (Feb 5, 2009)

necesito yo tb un fototransistor como lo busco?


----------

